# Downloading torrents..



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2012)

In my college downloading torrents seems to be blocked.Is there any way i can download torrents(using torrent downloaders like utorrent).

Note: Torrent files are being downloaded but no download starts using torrent downloader


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> In my college downloading torrents seems to be blocked.Is there any way i can download torrents(using torrent downloaders like utorrent).
> 
> Note: Torrent files are being downloaded but no download starts using torrent downloader



Maybe its because of the Service provider, not by College institution!


----------



## kisame (Aug 30, 2012)

Colleges block ports which are needed by torrents.This is done to prevent misuse of the bandwidth.So,you cannot do anything on that front.
However,if u have a computer outside your college with full internet access,then you can setup your laptop/pc in college to download from torrents.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2012)

> However,if u have a computer outside your college with full internet access,then you can setup your laptop/pc in college to download from torrents.



Using college's internet ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2012)

kisame said:


> Colleges block ports which are needed by torrents.This is done to prevent misuse of the bandwidth.So,you cannot do anything on that front.
> However,if u have a computer outside your college with full internet access,then you can setup your laptop/pc in college to download from torrents.



I thought he is using the College internet by staying in Hostel.


----------



## rahulonmars (Aug 30, 2012)

You can do one thing, try to scan the open ports and change the uTorrent port accordingly in the settings.

It's worth trying.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2012)

rahulonmars said:


> You can do one thing, try to scan the open ports and change the uTorrent port accordingly in the settings.
> 
> It's worth trying.



College would have blocked the complete port range used by uTorrent.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 30, 2012)

I am at NIT DURGAPUR. How to use a computer with internet connection present outside?


----------



## rahulonmars (Aug 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> College would have blocked the complete port range used by uTorrent.



Bro, uTorrent usess all the ports upto 65535 !
Just need to check out port forwarding.

You can also try torrent to exe download.
Google it you'll find a downloader.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 31, 2012)

well if college internet speed is good which believe should then why do you need torrents. use links. .

and public trackers do not need port open right ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

^They need.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 31, 2012)

I am always downloading from private tracker and I have opened a port so don't have any experience over there but my friends have not & I am sure as they don't know what does it mean or how to.. and they are downloading from public tracker..so you don't need to I guess


----------

